# Huawei S7 Slim Tablet



## Gadgetsj (Jun 14, 2011)

My wife recently bought a Huawei S7 Slim Tablet from Best Buy. Is anyone doing any work on custom ROMs for that device?


----------



## baliriot (Sep 13, 2011)

http://goo.gl/4YnpB but the latest version they have is v2.2.2...


----------

